# How often do you have sex?



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Stop doing that to your twin please, that's called incest.


If it's with a twin, it's actually called twincest. ;D


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

How insightful


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> If it's with a twin, it's actually called twincest. ;D


bahaha!!! Pun Masta!!:crazy: That was funny.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

Sad little people! I have sex 7-10 times a week at a minimum. And, no, I'm not alone.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

ChanceyRose said:


> Sad little people! I have sex 7-10 times a week at a minimum. And, no, I'm not alone.


How in the world can your "mood status" be _bored_ then ? teehee.


----------



## MindBomb (Jul 7, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> How in the world can your "mood status" be _bored_ then ? teehee.


Because someone has been busy and apparently inattentive...


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

MindBomb said:


> Because someone has been busy and apparently inattentive...


Ah...I see. Get to it Mr.

Duty calls:wink:


----------



## MindBomb (Jul 7, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> Ah...I see. Get to it Mr.
> 
> Duty calls:wink:


*Salutes

I'm on my way...


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

MindBomb said:


> *Salutes
> 
> I'm on my way...


Mmmm.... Happy now.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

As the count would say, "One. One sex. Ah ah ah ah."


----------



## Shorttail (Jun 23, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> If it's with a twin, it's actually called twincest. ;D


Twincesturbation.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Shorttail said:


> Twincesturbation.


You will forever be known as the coiner of that word.:laughing:


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Right now, I'm getting no action because I'm broke with no car.


Are you implying that you have sex with your car?


----------



## Shorttail (Jun 23, 2010)

You have to apply the right amount of pressure to the petals for it to do your will. Sounds a lot like sex to me.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

NO! Sex is like a battle. You try to win by making them come and not comming yourself. That way you can feel good about yourself for being such a good lover, while looking down on your partner for not triing enough.
Wait no. Sex is like ski jumping. You want to jump(come), but not too fast.
No. Sex is like making love to a pie. Just replace the pie with a girl.


----------



## Shorttail (Jun 23, 2010)

Only way I could look down on my partner is if I'm on top.


----------



## joyrjw (Aug 1, 2010)

It varies.
Sometimes twice a month. 
Sometimes once a day almost every day for a month or so.
I had sex today. So we'll see what happens from here.


----------

